

Iphone 4 that says that it's on the verizon network even though it's not - himaniamoli

My friend bought an iphone4 from the AT&#38;T store last night and for some reason on the top left it says Verizon even though he's on the AT&#38;T network. Weird stuff.<p>http://www.twitpic.com/34kk0s
======
donohoe
Updating the carrier name or logo is easy to do on any Jailbreaked phone.

 _Occams Razor_ : I think your friend is messing with you.

